# Surf beat down!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well me and my bro decided to stick to our guns and hit the surf regardless of the conditions. Got lines in the water and 5 mins into it fish on!!!! Decent black drum .. The bite continued pretty much all afternoon. No pompano or redfish but got enough for a fish Sammich!! Good times for sure.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

View attachment 451370


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Fish


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, nice mess of fish


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang dude! Blacks eat as good as reds IMO and those are perfect frying size!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome day!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what were you using for bait?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Fresh peeled shrimp.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Dang dude! Blacks eat as good as reds IMO and those are perfect frying size!


Totally agree.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Having never eaten blacks before how do they compare to reds? Been wanting to go fish the surf for some time, dose live finger mullet do well? Or live shrimp do better. And does surf condition/time have any effect And best time of the day


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

that was a great day congrats on getting it done looks like it was a blast.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish brother, good stuff !


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day to me!


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Right on! Congrats on an excellent haul right there


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

wow! nice haul!


----------

